# Ever wonder what on EARTH someone could be thinking?



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

please, kill me


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> As much as these videos anger me, they baffle me beyond words. I just cannot for the life of me imagine what on earth someone could be thinking to do this in the first place, nevermind over and over and over again every time the mare gets out of position!
> 
> And yeah, I admit it, I felt a distinct twinge of evil pleasure when they finally flipped out and got half run over. Let's hope it knocked SOME sense into them!
> 
> YouTube - Horse abuse in Poland, how definitely NOT to teach a horse to be driven


I wish the mare would have kicked them in her bucking spree :evil: They deserve it!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've seen this before. Angers me beyond belief.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Uhck, bad taste in my mouth. What on earth is wrong with people?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

WOW!!! I just dont get what is wrong with people...makes me sick!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I couldn't watch it. I am can't take things like this....I can only imagine. But I am glad the video is on youtube so that thousands can see what this person is doing, hopefully it will teach her a lesson.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

omfg.....M O R O N S....


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Not even proper equipment.... Some people just shouldn't be near horses...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

You'd think that they'd stop since the horse about killed them. That horse is gonna end up hurting itself, Poor thing. God stupidity is everywhere. I hope the people get hurt. It'd serve em right.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

More future Darwin Award candidates!


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

Watching that ****ed me off. People are so stupid. How would they like someone to pull them from their safe routine, slap improper equipment on their backs, hook them up to something they have never seen before in their life and made them pull that along with two other people. Dumb people.


----------



## lovesmyhawse (Mar 18, 2011)

UGHHHH!.... there are alot of things I would like to say about the people in that video... however, none of those things would be considered appropriate for a public forum.


----------



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

MIEventer said:


> I couldn't watch it. I am can't take things like this....I can only imagine. But I am glad the video is on youtube so that thousands can see what this person is doing, hopefully it will teach her a lesson.


ugh i wish videos like this WEREN'T on youtube, while these people are morons its videos like this that fuel the fire of peta freaks and those who know nothing of the horse world that say every horse owner is abusing their horse and this is how they are trained. while clearly this does happen i hate seeing it on youtube because then there after every video of good horses with good riders are bashed as training their horses like this -.- its a loose loose situation all around i hate people on youtube 

on the video omg im surprised that horse didn't break a leg getting tangled and out of the rig at the end i have no idea what goes through some peoples tiny little brains :evil:


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't want to offend people who like that sort of music, but just with that choice of music they put in the background, (WITH of course the video of them being stupid/cruel/and what not)... shows there is something not all right in there brain. I don't understand people who like awkward banging drums with screaching voices singing non melodious lyrics that talk about evil **** and all.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

If my horse was being trained to drive and they bucked then I would just unhook them and let them walk, check over them and make sure they aren't hurt! BUT NO! These people are here with the privilege of having this beautiful mare and they go to the point where they have to be trampled and bucked at and break the wagon LOL


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

speechless


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmmm... I think they missed a couple steps in the training of that horse! ... scariest part for me is the young girl on the pony bareback in front of the psycho bucking horse.... why would you ride there?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

How horrible! Certainly no lack of complete idiots out there.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

WOW! I think They skip ahead in that poor horses training, I mean really? what did they expect, for her to just go along with it like shes just sopose to know what to do? I mean wow! :/


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Didn't you know, horses train themselves overnight in their sleep?


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, THAT'S definitely something I would take the time to make a video of to show my friends! *sarcasm* By the making of the video, I assume these people think this kind of thing is the norm and by the music alone, it seems to me that they did the whole dang thing to show what an awesomely stressful job they have.
It makes me want to punch myself in the face.


----------



## SissyGoBob (Oct 17, 2010)

dont eat me, bu twhat were they doing? I couldnt see it very well.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

my god. like i wouldn't have called that abuse, but they just kept doing it and doing it over and over again! i mean obviously the horses needed a bit more training with it before it was put to work pulling the wagon! or at LEAST add quick release snaps so if something like THAT happens you can get the horse out of the situation safely and quickly! poor horse. idiots. im glad they almost got run over in the end. maybe that will teach them a lesson


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a different idea about the music. I think that it portrayed perfectly what the horse was feeling; Angry, and sick of being tortured by idiots and being forced into doing something that isn't natural for her or familiar. And I thought the title was "horse abuse in poland"? I don't think the people who were actually mistreating the horse published or edited a video of that. It's videographers like that who can show what is being done but the "in poland" part does bother me some, as if only poland does that kind of ill-treatment when it's everywhere around us. I've never seen a video of a horse going that wild and being so terrified and upset, and I am glad that I have. Yes, ignorant people who don't know anything between REAL training and improper training will probably sum in up into a general assumption. *BUT* others who do know better (or who do not and wish to understand) have the chance to see what is W R O N G.


----------



## StandardbredLover1995 (May 21, 2011)

OMG! Those people are really stupid. That horse coulda trip and broke it;s neck in the bucking spree.


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow how stupid can you be? This video should be titled 'How to ruin a good horse'
Morons.


----------

